# My baby finally arrived......



## TryingAgain

Introducing baby Alexander, he finally arrived 12 days late, we managed to miss out on being induced, just, lol!!

Here he is at a few minutes old.....
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b242/nicolah2005/IMG_3643.jpg
This is when he was just a day old!
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b242/nicolah2005/IMG_3683.jpg

I've loads of pics to put up, but i'll have to do it later when he doesn't want feeding!! :lol:

Congratulations to everybody else who have had their babies too!!!


----------



## lfc_sarah

Congrats


----------



## TryingAgain

Oh yeah, & i forgot to say that he was born on the 20th february at 9.21am, he weighed 9lb 1 & 1/2 oz's, so wasn't as big as we'd been expecting after all!!!


----------



## anita665

:hugs: Congratulations. He's really sweet. :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Soooo sweet, congratulations to u both x


----------



## Jo

Congratulations hun
he is gorgeous xx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
Congratulations, he is gorgeous!




TryingAgain said:


> Oh yeah, & i forgot to say that he was born on the 20th february at 9.21am, he weighed 9lb 1 & 1/2 oz's, so wasn't as big as we'd been expecting after all!!!

OMG how big _were_ you expecting????


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous.


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations on your gorgeous baby boy!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats on your gorgeous baby boy.


----------



## YummyMummy

Congrats Hun Omg Hes Got The Most Beautiful Eyes x


----------



## clairebear

ah he is lovely xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations on your gorgeous baby boy

xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

beautiful xx


----------



## Rumpskin

What a gorgeous baby - bless xx


----------



## smartie

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Jenny

He's so beautiful! Congrats hon, 12 days over is a loooooong wait! Glad to hear you didn't have to be induced :hugs:


----------



## xJG30

Awww he's lovely, congrats :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww hon, congrats on the lil cutie


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats he is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats!


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations he is so cute :)


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## hollie86

Aah what cutie congrats, what lovely blue eyes!
xxx


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats on your gorg little boy.


xxxx


----------



## Linzi

Congrats! He's lovely :)

xxx


----------



## Mango

Awww he is a cute fella! His eyes are gorgeous! Congrats !!!!!!


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations, he is so lovely!!


----------



## Newt

WOW, look at his big blue eyes, he's stunning....


----------



## mickey

sweet :happydance:

congratulations :hi:


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations he is gorgeous x


----------



## sarah29

:happydance: Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy x


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## jadeybaby

wow!!
congratulations, he is gorgeous!!
enjoy him!!


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats hunni!!


----------



## AquaDementia

such a handsome young man!


----------



## Ann-Marie

absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!!!! :) congrats


----------



## vickilouise

congrats hes gorgeous xx


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------

